# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشگاه بقیه الله

## zeinab--

سلام وقتتون بخیر 

بقیه الله دانشگاه خوبیه ؟ 

کسی هست که اونجا بخونه ؟

کسی رو میشناسید که دانشجوی بقیه اله باشه ؟ راضی هست ؟

ممنون از شما

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام وقتتون بخیر 
> 
> بقیه الله دانشگاه خوبیه ؟ 
> 
> کسی هست که اونجا بخونه ؟
> 
> کسی رو میشناسید که دانشجوی بقیه اله باشه ؟ راضی هست ؟
> 
> ممنون از شما


*تنها چیزی که میدونم اینه که مال سپاه پاسداران هستش . حالا از خودت بپرس چیزی که مال سپاهه میتونه مگه بد باشه ؟
بیمارستانش هم یکی از پیشرفته ترینهای ایرانه*

----------


## Kamran7

> *تنها چیزی که میدونم اینه که مال سپاه پاسداران هستش . حالا از خودت بپرس چیزی که مال سپاهه میتونه مگه بد باشه ؟
> بیمارستانش هم یکی از پیشرفته ترینهای ایرانه*


با این استدلال روح تمام منطق دان های تاریخ رو توی گور لرزوندی

----------


## _Joseph_

> با این استدلال روح تمام منطق دان های تاریخ رو توی گور لرزوندی


 :Yahoo (20): 
تلخه ولی .....

----------


## zeinab--

@amirmtn سلام . به نظرم شما میتونید بیشتر صحبت کنید

----------


## ainz

> سلام وقتتون بخیر 
> 
> بقیه الله دانشگاه خوبیه ؟ 
> 
> کسی هست که اونجا بخونه ؟
> 
> کسی رو میشناسید که دانشجوی بقیه اله باشه ؟ راضی هست ؟
> 
> ممنون از شما


از لحاظ کاری ممکنه اوکی باشه ولی شرایطش سخته 
اینو از دانشجوها نپرس از کسایی ک فارغ التحصیل شدن از اونا بپرس 
تجربشون بیشتره

----------


## Blueberry_

یکی از دوستانم اونجا دانشجو هستش شرایطش خیلی بهتر از داشنگاه های زیر نطر ارتش مثل دانشگاه امام علی بهتره خیلی از محدودیت های اونجا رو نداره از زمانی که شروع به تحصیل میکنید اونجا حقوق دریافت میکنید و خدمات دیگه‌ای هم برای دانشجو هاش داره دوستم از دانشگاهش راضی بود ولی گفت مثل اینکه بعد از فارغ تحصیلی باید یه ساعت خاصی در بیمارستان های بقیه الله طبابت کنید بعد ازادید که به بسمارستان دیگه یا مطب برید حالا باز پرس و جو کنید

----------


## zeinab--

> *تنها چیزی که میدونم اینه که مال سپاه پاسداران هستش . حالا از خودت بپرس چیزی که مال سپاهه میتونه مگه بد باشه ؟
> بیمارستانش هم یکی از پیشرفته ترینهای ایرانه*




سلام .. داخل انتخاب رشته میتونیم دوتا رشته مصاحبه دار بزنیم ؟ مثلا بقیه الله و فرهنگیان . اگه شرایط هر دو رو داشته باشیم هردو دعوت به مصاحبه میشیم یا یکی از اونا ؟ ممنون

----------


## zeinab--

> از لحاظ کاری ممکنه اوکی باشه ولی شرایطش سخته 
> اینو از دانشجوها نپرس از کسایی ک فارغ التحصیل شدن از اونا بپرس 
> تجربشون بیشتره



ممنون از شما 
متاسفانه کسی رو نمیشناسم

----------


## zeinab--

> یکی از دوستانم اونجا دانشجو هستش شرایطش خیلی بهتر از داشنگاه های زیر نطر ارتش مثل دانشگاه امام علی بهتره خیلی از محدودیت های اونجا رو نداره از زمانی که شروع به تحصیل میکنید اونجا حقوق دریافت میکنید و خدمات دیگه‌ای هم برای دانشجو هاش داره دوستم از دانشگاهش راضی بود ولی گفت مثل اینکه بعد از فارغ تحصیلی باید یه ساعت خاصی در بیمارستان های بقیه الله طبابت کنید بعد ازادید که به بسمارستان دیگه یا مطب برید حالا باز پرس و جو کنید



سلام . ممنون از شما 
دوستتون رشتشون چیه ؟

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام .. داخل انتخاب رشته میتونیم دوتا رشته مصاحبه دار بزنیم ؟ مثلا بقیه الله و فرهنگیان . اگه شرایط هر دو رو داشته باشیم هردو دعوت به مصاحبه میشیم یا یکی از اونا ؟ ممنون


*نمیدونم راستش . فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه .
از دوستان مطلع بپرسید .*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zeinab--


سلام .. داخل انتخاب رشته میتونیم دوتا رشته مصاحبه دار بزنیم ؟ مثلا بقیه الله و فرهنگیان . اگه شرایط هر دو رو داشته باشیم هردو دعوت به مصاحبه میشیم یا یکی از اونا ؟ ممنون


سلام بله قطع به یقین دعوت میشین ولی زمان مصاحبه وشرایط مصاحبه متفاوت ودرضمن دانشگاه بقیه الله دومرحله مصاحبه داره وچندنوع شروط دیگه



.
اگه واقعاعلاقمندین باچشم بازودرنظرگرفتن شرایط اولویت بندی کنین*

----------


## Dillon

بیمارستانش تا چادر سرت نکنی رات نمیدن...!

----------


## zeinab--

> *نمیدونم راستش . فکر نکنم مشکلی داشته باشه .
> از دوستان مطلع بپرسید .*


ممنون از شما ، لطف کردید

----------


## zeinab--

> *
> 
> سلام بله قطع به یقین دعوت میشین ولی زمان مصاحبه وشرایط مصاحبه متفاوت ودرضمن دانشگاه بقیه الله دومرحله مصاحبه داره وچندنوع شروط دیگه
> 
> 
> 
> .
> اگه واقعاعلاقمندین باچشم بازودرنظرگرفتن شرایط اولویت بندی کنین*



سلام دوست عزیز ممنون از شما 
شما مصاحبه بقیه الله رفتید یا اطلاعی دارید ؟

----------


## zeinab--

> بیمارستانش تا چادر سرت نکنی رات نمیدن...!



سلام دوست عزیز ممنون بابت نظرتون
البته فکر نمیکنم اینطور باشه ولی من مشکلی ندارم با این موضوع

----------


## Dillon

> سلام دوست عزیز ممنون بابت نظرتون
> البته فکر نمیکنم اینطور باشه ولی من مشکلی ندارم با این موضوع


من خودم چند سال قبل رفتم اونجا همون ورودی باید چادر بزاری
شاید الان فرق کرده

----------


## zeinab--

دوستان ، داروسازی پرستاری هوشبری بقیه الله یا دبیری فرهنگیان ؟

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zeinab--


دوستان ، داروسازی پرستاری هوشبری بقیه الله یا دبیری فرهنگیان ؟


علاقه هم مهمه*

----------


## Sanjana.Slri

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zeinab--


سلام دوست عزیز ممنون از شما 
شما مصاحبه بقیه الله رفتید یا اطلاعی دارید ؟


من راجب بقیه اللله ارتش وفرهنگیان بارهااطلاعات کسب کردم ونزدیکانم رفتن*

----------


## amirmtn

*سلام در خدمتم اگه سوالی هست.توضیح کلی اینکه دانشگاه جو علمی خوبی داره اساتید اکثرا سخت گیرن.جو مثل دانشگاه های دیگه س با کمی تفاوت خاص خودش.یه دوره آموزش نظامی داره که پارسال دوماه بود ولی امسال شاید بیشتر باشه.حقوق هم از ابتدا هست سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم*

----------


## zeinab--

> *
> 
> من راجب بقیه اللله ارتش وفرهنگیان بارهااطلاعات کسب کردم ونزدیکانم رفتن*



سلام ممنون از شما 
لطف میکنید اطلاعاتی که دارید توضیح بدید ممنون میشم

----------


## zeinab--

> *سلام در خدمتم اگه سوالی هست.توضیح کلی اینکه دانشگاه جو علمی خوبی داره اساتید اکثرا سخت گیرن.جو مثل دانشگاه های دیگه س با کمی تفاوت خاص خودش.یه دوره آموزش نظامی داره که پارسال دوماه بود ولی امسال شاید بیشتر باشه.حقوق هم از ابتدا هست سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم*



سلام ، وقت بخیر 
ممنون از شما 

لطف میکنید درباره شرایط مصاحبه توضیح بدین ، اینکه اگه الان بخوام مطالبی مطالعه کنم چه موضوعاتی رو مطالعه کنم ؟ و همچنین درباره مصاحبه پزشکی و ورزشی و نکاتی که باید دانست 
دوره آموزشی برای خانمها هم هست ؟ و اینکه کجاست و چه کاری انجام میدن ؟
جو دانشگاه و شرایط خوابگاه به چه صورت هست ؟ 
هنوز رتبه ها مشخص نیست که بدونم در چه حدی هستم ولی قطعا به پرستاری میخوره ولی ممکنه بهتر هم باشه میخواستم نظرتون رو بدونم که بین رشته پرستاری و ... بقیه الله و دبیری فرهنگیان کدام الویت بالاتری داشته باشد ؟ علاقه خودم بقیه الله هست ولی باید شرایط رو بدونم . 
و اینکه حقوق دانشجوها چقدر هست ؟
شما راضی هستید ؟ 

خیلی طولانی هست عذر میخوام 
ممنون از لطفتون

----------


## amirmtn

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط zeinab--


سلام ، وقت بخیر 
ممنون از شما 

لطف میکنید درباره شرایط مصاحبه توضیح بدین ، اینکه اگه الان بخوام مطالبی مطالعه کنم چه موضوعاتی رو مطالعه کنم ؟ و همچنین درباره مصاحبه پزشکی و ورزشی و نکاتی که باید دانست 
دوره آموزشی برای خانمها هم هست ؟ و اینکه کجاست و چه کاری انجام میدن ؟
جو دانشگاه و شرایط خوابگاه به چه صورت هست ؟ 
هنوز رتبه ها مشخص نیست که بدونم در چه حدی هستم ولی قطعا به پرستاری میخوره ولی ممکنه بهتر هم باشه میخواستم نظرتون رو بدونم که بین رشته پرستاری و ... بقیه الله و دبیری فرهنگیان کدام الویت بالاتری داشته باشد ؟ علاقه خودم بقیه الله هست ولی باید شرایط رو بدونم . 
و اینکه حقوق دانشجوها چقدر هست ؟
شما راضی هستید ؟ 

خیلی طولانی هست عذر میخوام 
ممنون از لطفتون


سلام وقت بخیر برای مصاحبه همین جزوه های مربوط به استخدامی که تو گوگل میاد کافیه به اضافه کتاب مصباح.مصاحبه مثل فرهنگیانه با تمرکز بیشتر بر مسائل عقیدتی.معاینه پزشکی معمول و ساده در حد آزمایش و نمره چشم و قد و وزن و اینا چیز زیاد خاصی نداره اگه بیماری خاصی نداشته باشید.تست ورزش نداره سپاه.مصاحبه معمولا مرکز استان هست مگه اینکه امسال باز اتفاق خاصی بیفته. جو دانشگاه نظامی نیست و تقریبا مثل فرهنگیانه شایدم بهتر.انتخاب بستگی به خودتون داره که مشکلی با شرایط بقیه الله نداشته باشین کاملا وابسته به خودتونه.حقوق حدود 3 تومنه. من خودم راضی ام در کل*

----------


## zeinab--

> *
> سلام وقت بخیر برای مصاحبه همین جزوه های مربوط به استخدامی که تو گوگل میاد کافیه به اضافه کتاب مصباح.مصاحبه مثل فرهنگیانه با تمرکز بیشتر بر مسائل عقیدتی.معاینه پزشکی معمول و ساده در حد آزمایش و نمره چشم و قد و وزن و اینا چیز زیاد خاصی نداره اگه بیماری خاصی نداشته باشید.تست ورزش نداره سپاه.مصاحبه معمولا مرکز استان هست مگه اینکه امسال باز اتفاق خاصی بیفته. جو دانشگاه نظامی نیست و تقریبا مثل فرهنگیانه شایدم بهتر.انتخاب بستگی به خودتون داره که مشکلی با شرایط بقیه الله نداشته باشین کاملا وابسته به خودتونه.حقوق حدود 3 تومنه. من خودم راضی ام در کل*






سلام . خیلی ممنون از شما

----------


## Saeedarein

دوستم  پارسال قبول شدش   والا قبلا با هم کلاسی بودیم  تراز بالا 9500 میخاد یعنی خودت قبولی پزشکی شهر های دور ولی اینو بزنی میان تحقیق میکنن ازت و امار جد و ابادت رو در میارن  محدودیت هایی که داری اینه که دیگه باید سفر خارج از کشور رفتن رو فراموش کنی چون تو از نظر مردم دنیا تروریست محسوب میشی   دوستم 6ماه اولش رو رفت پادگان اموزش دید هر موقع هم  اختشاش بشه شما وارد عمل میشین و باید برید اونجا  بعد 6ماه تازه درس هاش شروع میشه ولی از لحاظ امکانات عالیهه خودمم دوس دارم برم همینجور جایی  تعهدشم میشه خرید مثل اینکه 

توی دوران دانشجویی هم حقوق داری وقتی دست تموم شد یک ساعت هایی رو در اختیار اونهایی بعدش دیگه برا خودتی و میتونی حتی مطب هم بزنی  هر 4سال هم درجه ات بالا میره همینجوریی  و اونجا بهتر مثلا میگن سرتیپ و اینچیزاااا (الکی گفتم درجه شو) 

امکانات سپاه هم که تو ایران خداس امیدوارم براتون مفید بوده باشهه

----------


## Bitaaa

> *سلام در خدمتم اگه سوالی هست.توضیح کلی اینکه دانشگاه جو علمی خوبی داره اساتید اکثرا سخت گیرن.جو مثل دانشگاه های دیگه س با کمی تفاوت خاص خودش.یه دوره آموزش نظامی داره که پارسال دوماه بود ولی امسال شاید بیشتر باشه.حقوق هم از ابتدا هست سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم*


سلام 
کسی ک معافیت تحصیلی داره قبول نمیشه ؟!
دورهای آموزشیش ب چ صورته ؟!
یکی از اشناها پلاتین تو کمرشه و معافیت هم گرفته ینی ممکنه مشکلی داشته باشه برا قبولی و آموزشیش؟!

----------


## amirmtn

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Bitaaa


سلام 
کسی ک معافیت تحصیلی داره قبول نمیشه ؟!
دورهای آموزشیش ب چ صورته ؟!
یکی از اشناها پلاتین تو کمرشه و معافیت هم گرفته ینی ممکنه مشکلی داشته باشه برا قبولی و آموزشیش؟!


سلام
بله معافیت پزشکی داشتن و همون پلاتین باعث رد شدن در گزینش میشه*

----------


## Black_Hawk

توصیه نمیشه

----------


## Black_Hawk

> دوستان ، داروسازی پرستاری هوشبری بقیه الله یا دبیری فرهنگیان ؟


فرهنگیان

----------


## Fatemeh873

> توصیه نمیشه


با ذکر دلیل لطفا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SHAYAN_0192

> *سلام در خدمتم اگه سوالی هست.توضیح کلی اینکه دانشگاه جو علمی خوبی داره اساتید اکثرا سخت گیرن.جو مثل دانشگاه های دیگه س با کمی تفاوت خاص خودش.یه دوره آموزش نظامی داره که پارسال دوماه بود ولی امسال شاید بیشتر باشه.حقوق هم از ابتدا هست سوال دیگه ای بود در خدمتم*


سلام ببخشید یه سوال داشتم. شنیدم فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه بقیة الله رو مناطق مرزی میفرستن.من پرستاری بقیة الله معاینه و مصاحبه اش قبول شدم و ترازمم ۸۴۰۰ هست و احتمالا قبول میشم میخواستم بپرسم اگه معدل طول مدت تحصیلم بالا باشه و جزء نمرات الف باشه و بسیجی فعال داشته باشم و اردوهای جهادی و فرهنگی هم شرکت مداومی داشته باشم آیا امکانش هست بیمارستان های مرزی نفرستنم؟مثلا بیمارستان های تهران یا شیراز یا شمال کشور یا مرکز کشور بفرستن؟چیکار باید کنم برای این مناطق؟و اینکه استان خودمون بیمارستان سپاه مشخصی نداره ممنون ‌میشم پاسخ بدید

----------


## amirmtn

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط SHAYAN_0192


سلام ببخشید یه سوال داشتم. شنیدم فارغ التحصیلان دانشگاه بقیة الله رو مناطق مرزی میفرستن.من پرستاری بقیة الله معاینه و مصاحبه اش قبول شدم و ترازمم ۸۴۰۰ هست و احتمالا قبول میشم میخواستم بپرسم اگه معدل طول مدت تحصیلم بالا باشه و جزء نمرات الف باشه و بسیجی فعال داشته باشم و اردوهای جهادی و فرهنگی هم شرکت مداومی داشته باشم آیا امکانش هست بیمارستان های مرزی نفرستنم؟مثلا بیمارستان های تهران یا شیراز یا شمال کشور یا مرکز کشور بفرستن؟چیکار باید کنم برای این مناطق؟و اینکه استان خودمون بیمارستان سپاه مشخصی نداره ممنون ‌میشم پاسخ بدید


سلام وقت بخیر محل خدمت معمولا نزدیک شهر به محل زندگی هست.برای طرح دوساله امکانش هست به مناطق مرزی بفرستن*

----------

